# Page numbers are all messed up in Word



## pentrixter (May 16, 2008)

Specs
OS: Windows XP Media Center Edition (SP2)
Model: Fujitsu (Laptop)
Word Version: Microsoft Word 2003 (SP1)

Problem
Basically, all the paging is messed up. In addition, there is some sort of formatting issue. Here are the problems:

1. After copying and pasting like a half page from another document, word generates page of blank space. This blank space does not go away despite backspacing or highlighting and then back spacing. So in the document, there will be page-long blank spaces here and there. Very annoying.

2. After inserting page numbers (with default format settings), some of the page numbers don't show up. 

3. So I tried deleting all page numbers and re-inserting new ones (again, default format settings), the format gets messed up further. For example, sometimes, the top of a page would have 19 and on the bottom of the same page, it would have 20. 

4. So I tried deleting and re-inserting again. This time, all the pages turned to "1"s.

5. Also, on the bottom left corner of a Word Document, it usually displays the page info: "Page X Sec Y X/Z", where X is the page user is currently on, Z is the total number of pages in the document, and Y is the section number. Problem is, the Xs don't match. So when I click on say page 45, it would show this "Page 45 Sec Y 59/211".

I tried all the easy solutions like transferring the document to another computer as well as copying and pasting everything into a new document. Interestingly enough, this is the only document that's messed up. The rest of my word documents are fine. This is my dissertation for my Ph.D degree in Education and I really don't feel like re-typing the whole thing.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Flora


----------



## pentrixter (May 16, 2008)

No one?


----------



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like you've got some unwanted Page Breaks, hence the blank pages. Click on the backwards P icon on the Toolbar to reveal the formatting. Any page Breaks will show themselves, click on them with the left mouse button then press delete key. See how you go on after that..


----------

